# اختبر معلوماتك؟؟؟؟ يا مهندسين ويا مهندسات



## الصناعي المهندس (4 أبريل 2008)

[
هل تعرف لمادا السيارات المصممه للاستخدام في السباقات السريعه عاده مايتم تزويدها بجناح من الخلف (Spoilers)


فكر؟؟؟؟ وحاول؟؟؟؟ وسنزودك بالاجابه لاحقا.............. ومن لديه الاجابه ممكن ان يزودنا بها وله التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## م شريفة (5 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا يا زميلي الصناعي المهندس
بصراحة ليس لدي معلومات حول السؤال المطروح ولكنة سؤال ملفت ..
ممكن يكون سبب الجناح الخلفي وظيفتة تقليل الاحتكاك وبالتالي تقليل مخمدات الحركة للسيارة مثل (الهواء أو الاحتكاك على الطريق ) وبالتالي زيادة سرعة سيارة السباق عن طريق تكسير وتفكيك الهواء المخمد للسرعة المطلوبة للسيارة.


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (6 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم م. فيفي
شكرا لك على المحاوله وفتح الطريق لبقيه الزملاء و الزميلات للمشاركه ومحاوله الاجابه
ولكن..... لكي اعلق على محاولتكم.... فاقدم هدا السوال... لو ان هدا الجناح وضع لتقليل الاحتكاك بين اطارات السياره و الطريق ... فلماذا ادا نلاحظ على الشاشات انهم يقمون بتغيير الاطارات بشكل سريع وفي خلال فتره زمن السباق؟؟؟؟ الا يعنى هدا ان الاطارات تتاكل بسرعه غير عاديه ولهدا تحتاج الى استبدال بشكل سريع و اسرع من السيارات العاديه..... 
محاوله طيبه ولكننى اريد ان تتكرر المحاوله لامكانيه الوصول الى الاجابه الصحيحه؟؟؟
تحياتى مره اخرى وهيا اعطنا محاوله اخرى تحتوى الاجابه الصحيحة...
شكرا


----------



## مهندس متهور (7 أبريل 2008)

اتوقع انها لتثبيت السيارة على الطريق وتكون راسية


----------



## م عامر (7 أبريل 2008)

أتوقع السبب لضبط الحركة الديناميكية للهواء عند السرعات العالية ويمكن هنا ملاحظة أن بعض السيارات الرياضية يفتح هذا الجناح بعد سرعة معينة والله أعلم


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (8 أبريل 2008)

الاخوه:
مهندس متهور و مهندس عامر
شكرا على المشاركه وكلامكما هو بدايه الطريق الصحيح للاجابه فقط لو امكن تقديم الاثباثات والحقائق العلميه التى تؤيد هدا الكلام
نريد اتمام المحاوله يا مهندسين ...يا ابطال......


----------



## مريض المحبة (8 أبريل 2008)

تيار الهواء ينساب على البادي حتى يرتطم بالجناح الخلفي مما يزيد من القوة المؤثرة للاسفل وبالتالي يزيد من ثبوت السيارة على الطريق ولكم تحياتي 

كنت مهندس زماااااااان


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (8 أبريل 2008)

فعلا تفسير علمي صحيح يا باشا مهندس مريض المحبه

بس ادا كان امكن ان تشرح هدا الموضوع اكثر للزملاء و الزميلات
موفق انشاء الله


----------



## محمد الشجيري (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا" على المعلومه نرجو المزيد


----------



## الحكمي2010 (23 أبريل 2008)

بصراحه كلام مريض المحبه هو اقرب تحقيق لذلك الامر


----------



## Nawaf MMS (12 مايو 2008)

يرجى من الاخ المهندس الصناعي شرح الموضوع بتفاصيله لمعرفت الانتائج المرجوه من الاستخدام 

شكرا للتعاون


----------



## ارماجيدون (14 مايو 2008)

سؤال زكي كتير


----------



## msms90421 (14 مايو 2008)

في السرعات البطيئة والعالية نحتاج الجناح حيث ان جسم السيارة اصلا مصنوع من مادة خفيفة بعكس السيارات العادية المصنوعة من الصاج الثقيل نسبيا ويعتمد تصميم سيارات السباق الفورملا 1 على الايرو ديناميكية الهوائية اي ان جسم السيارة يعامل معاملة الطائرات ومعاملات الاحتكاك الهوائي على جسم السيارة لها تأثير كبير خصوصا في السرعات العالية لذا يلزم وجود جناح يتحرك تناسبيا مع السرعة مما يزيد من ثباتها في السرعات العالية وخفتها في السرعات البطيئة بفضل قوة رفع الهواء مما يقلل من احتكاك الاطارات في الارض ويعطي خفة في الانطلاقة الاولى


----------



## ahmad har (14 مايو 2008)

ارجو ان يوفقني الله للاجابة الصحيحة
نتيجة السرعات العالية لسيارات السباق ذات الانسيابية الكبيرة للبدي تنشأ ظاهرة جناح الطائرة 
بمعنى اخر ينشأ ضغط منخفض اسفل السيارة اعلى منه فوقها يؤدي الى انقلابها 
وتنشأ ايضا دوامات مقلوبة خلف السيارة نتيجة اختراق السيارة لجزيئات الهواء بسرعة كبيرة اي يحدث منطقة خلاء خلف السيارة / ضغط منخفض/ تحاول بعدها جزيئات الهواء ان تلتقي مجددا بسرعه كبيرة مما يؤدي الى جريان مضطرب خلف السيارة 
فلا بد هنا من كسر تيار الهواء الذي سيؤدي بالضرورة الى اعاقة نحو الخلف و الاعلى وانقلاب السيارة
والله اعلم


----------



## ahmad har (14 مايو 2008)

لم تجبني ايها الصناعي المهندس
اريد الجائزة


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (14 مايو 2008)

شكرا لكل المشاركين .. فقد استفدت جدا من تحليلاتهم و تفسيراتهم
و في انتظار الرأي الفصل و التفسير الصحيح من " الصناعي المهندس "


----------



## عزت محمد احمد حسن (21 مايو 2008)

بسم الله (اعتقد ان فى السرعات العالية يكون وزن السيارة خفيف لذلك يتم وضع الجناح لسيطرة على التوجية بمساعدة
احتكاك سطح الجناح بالهواء) و الله اعلم من الجميع


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (26 مايو 2008)

ياباشا مهندس Ahmad har بارك الله فيك على المحاوله وكلامك فيه كثير من الواقعيه ولكنه يحتاج الى مزيد من التحليل............. اريد ان اسمع منك المزيد.... وقريبا ساقوم بوضع الاجابه الكامله انشاء الله
موفق اخي الكريم


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (26 مايو 2008)

الاخ الكريم msms90421
فعلا تحليلك واجابتك فيها نسبه كبيره جدا من الصحه في يخص التصميم الخاص بهدا النوع من السيارات ولكنه لايتوافق مع الواقع من ناحيه نوعيه ووزن هيكل السياره
فيما يخص الجناح فانت قلت (في السرعات العالية لذا يلزم وجود جناح يتحرك تناسبيا مع السرعة مما يزيد من ثباتها في السرعات العالية ) ونحن نقصد الجناح الثابث الموجود على مؤخره السياره.......... لذلك نرجو منك اعاده التفكير في الاجابه واعاده المحاوله
موفق اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد عمر ال جى (16 يناير 2009)

اسف انا متخصص فى التبريد والتكييف


----------



## الخليفة (21 يناير 2009)

منع السيارة من الطيران ؟؟ ويحسب الجناح بم يتناسب مع السرعة ... كلما زادت السرعة يجب أن يحقق قوة كافية لابقاء السيارة على الارض تتشكل منطقة ضغط مرتفع و منخفض ؟ أي خلل في الضغط يؤدي لخلل في السيارة ؟؟ عندها لا تلتصق الدواليب بالارض تصبح الدواليب الخلفية تكاد لا تلامس الارض ... وقد تنقلب السيارة


----------



## اسامةسلامة (2 فبراير 2009)

جميل جدا هذا السوال 
والاجمل هو الاجابه


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (5 فبراير 2009)

*لماذا ؟؟؟*

لم أطلع على الإجابات لحداثة تسجيلي ورأيي هو الإنسياب الهوائي والتوازن الناتج لذلك . 

Aerodynamics

:18:


----------



## عفاف احمد (10 ديسمبر 2011)

انا خريجة هندسة كيمياء ونفسى الاقى شغل


----------



## كوكى 2011 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

_الاجابه من وجهة نظرى _
_لزيادة السرعة والاتزان _​


----------



## بشير السعدي (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ان طريقة تصنيع الجناح بزاوية تسمح بمرور الهواء من فوق الجناح ومن اسفله الا ان كمية الهواء المارة من فوق الجناح هي اكبر من كمية الهواء المارة من اسفل الجناح وبذالك تعمل قوة الهواء المارة اعلى الجناح على زيادة ثبات السيارة على الطريق 
وشكرا


----------



## Rahaf8 (21 يناير 2012)

شكلرا على هذه المعلومة نرجوا الشرح اكثر الله يوفقكم


----------



## الحكمي2010 (25 يناير 2012)

اعتقد لتسهيل حركة الهواء مما يساعد على زيادة سرعة السيارة


----------



## abdalwan (31 يناير 2012)

لزيادة ضغط الهواء من الاعلى مما يزيد من ثبات السيارة حتى لا ترتفع عن الارض ويخف الاحتكاك وبالتالي لا تطير اليارة وتتحطم


----------



## my soul (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم إخواني 
بالنسبه للسؤال 
وإضافه الى كلام المهندس مريض فإن الجواب لكي يزداد ثبات السياره في السرعات العاليه وفي المنعطفات
لأن ضغط الهواء على الأجنحه يسبب ضغط لمؤخره السياره وهذا يزيد من ثباتها​وهذه مجرد محاوله للإجابه


----------



## حمد الفايز (28 مارس 2012)

ههههه حلوه المعلومه


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (28 مارس 2012)

kul wpdp


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (28 مارس 2012)

نعم صحيح


----------



## hamza 55 (18 أبريل 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ahmed abu yara (22 مايو 2013)

الجناح
له 3 فوايد مهمين جدا وهم:
1.يزيد قوة السيارة
2.يزيد السرعة
3.يقلل من استهلاك الوقود
طبعا الجناح لا يزيد من عدد احصنة المحرك ولكن طريقة زيادته للقوة هي طريقة سلبية وتظهر عند السرعات العالية اكثر.
كيف؟
من المعروف انه عند سير السيارة بسرعه عالية نسبيا اكثر من 60 كيلومتر تقريبا. تتكون دوامة مفرغة من الهواء خلف السيارة وتقوم بمقاومة اندفاع السيارة للامام. مما يضعف من قوة المحرك ويقلل من التسارع ويزيد من استهلاك الوقود بالطبع. وهذا يفسر زيادة استهلاك الوقود بشكل مطرد ايجابيا مع زيادة السرعة.
يقوم الجناح الخلفي بتكوين دوامة هواء معاكسة للدوامة الاولى مما يقلل من مقاومتها لاندفاع السيارة. وينتج عن هذا زيادة في القوة والسرعة وتقليل من استهلاك الوقود. وذلك نتيجة للتقليل من مقاومة الهواء الخلفية.
من الجدير بالذكر وحسب ما اذكر ان الجناح الخلفي للتويوتا لاندكروزر يقلل من استهلاك الوقود بنسبة 18% تقريبا.
طبعا تختلف النسبة في جميع هذه الامور من مركبة
الى اخرى ومن جناح الا اخر.


----------



## عبدالله حامد مسفر (11 يوليو 2013)

جميل


----------



## mnmn_mnmn (18 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارفة


----------



## joker911 (20 يونيو 2015)

انا مهندس مدني ولست متخصص في هندسة السيارات .. ولكن حسب ما اتعلمه من حبي للقراءة ان هذا الجناح لمنع الاهتزاز للسيارة عند السرعة العالية حيث حركة الهواء في الجزء الخلفي من السيارة يسبب حدوث دوامات فوق السيارة تعمل قوة سحب سلبية لاعلى ترفع مؤخرة السيارة لاعلى فتسبب اهتزازها وعدم اتزانها فيقوم بوضع الجناح لتقليل هذه الدوامات وبالتالي تبقى السيارة ثابتة كما هيا ..


----------



## eng/ eman kamal (28 يوليو 2015)

اولا اشكرك جدا على المعلومات القيمة دى وجزاك الله بها خير
ثانيا انا عندى سؤال هام جدا 
لو عاوزة اعرف المعيار العالمى standard لنسبة الاسكراب فى ماكينة الحقن البلاستك p.v.c 
وياريت لو حد يفدنى فى نسبة الاسكراب للفيشة او المقباس plug واكون شاكرة فضلكم جداااااااااااااا​


----------

